# Warn 2500 winch quit working



## Mad Mike

Hey guys my winch has quit working and i know very little about winches but from what i understand is that if it was my solenoid it would click when i press the button but theres nothing i don't hear nothing and nothing happends


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If you aren't hearing a click when you push the button, then it's either a bad solenoid, bad rocker switch, or you have a broken wire somewhere between the two. The click you hear is the solenoid engaging. If you don't hear a click, then your solenoid is not working properly. You can test the switch by unhooking the switch wires from the solenoid and checking to see if the wires have continuity when you operate the switch. You can test the solenoid by jumping power to the inputs from the rocker switch. (disconnect the rocker switch wires from the solenoid to perform either one of these test)


----------



## Mad Mike

Ok thanks for the help gonna pull it apart tonight and check out the wires for some reason i think that i pulled a wire off because it worked earlyer that day and worked great pulled me out of a huge hole


----------



## oft brute

take your solenoid apart and clean the ends of the contacts with fine sand paper and then put some graphite on them. thats what fixed mine.


----------



## Waddaman

Is it the old Warn #2500? (before the RT) There the crappiest winches ive ever seen or owned. IMO get rid of it. Ive used mine 3 times in 1 year (NO HEAVY LOADS and it has stopped working 4 times. Needs complete tear down every time. Its broken right now im buying a viper elite or something ASAP. The crappy no names brand ones work better then the 2500 warn piece of junk. And then the solenoids on the warn's have just as many problems!


----------



## Mad Mike

good to know i think it came with the grizzly new in 05
im gonna tear it apart and get it working again and if it quits again its gettin tossed


----------



## oft brute

check out the new viper's their nice!


----------



## brutemike

oft brute said:


> check out the new viper's their nice!


 X2^ I had 2500 warn there junk and a waste of money i my mind i had to take mine apart once or twice a year and clean the mud out of it.


----------



## Mad Mike

Ok so here where im at changed soliniod and still nothing texted it with a test light and every post lights up as long as im connected to the red one if i use any other combo i get nothing. Pulled new one off and put old one back on and got all the same results. Had a switch and solinoid from a cheep canadian tire winch hooked it up to my winch and the winch works fine spooled in and out at a normal speed. So where do i go from here?


----------



## wcs61

^^ inside the winch itself. The electrical components are probably rusted or corroded. I would imagine the armature brush's are shot or the bushings are shot. The armature itself may be shorted or could have a broken winding. Not much engineering in these motors.


----------



## whoolieshop

If the switch and solenoid from the other winch made it work then there's nothing wrong inside the winch. 

To test the switch connect the test lead to ground then put the other End inside the connector then press the switch both in and out. If the test light comes on test the other wire it should light the opposite way when you press the switch

If the light doesent light at all you will need to check that the red wire in the switch harness has power could have a blown fuse

If it has power but none when you press the buttons you have a bad switch

If it has power both ways you have a bad contactor


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

pondtunes said:


> If the switch and solenoid from the other winch made it work then there's nothing wrong inside the winch.
> 
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 UP TWO


----------



## Mad Mike

Well guys thanks for the help got it all fixed and working all it was was the red wire on the switch had a bad connection


----------

